# Refractometers



## Ben (Nov 6, 2010)

Boring forum section huh?

I have a marinedepot.com refractometer that i've had for 2 years. it's worked well, checked calibration and its never lost the original cal. However, the metal pin that acts as a pivot for the plastic cover is rusting, which caused the plastic cover to break on one side. 

So.... I want to know what you like and why. I'm not against spending some cash, but I don't need a $200 digital scale. I prefer to keep this under $100.

Thanks!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

This is the one I use. No fuss no muss
Saltwater Aquarium Salinity & Specific Gravity Testing: Portable Refractometer


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

I bought this one 8 years ago....no problems with it so far.

Amazon.com: Salinity Refractometer, Aquarium & Seawater - Dual Scale (1.0 to 1.070 S.G.): Pet Supplies


----------

